# Hello from Phoenix, Az!!!



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum for another Arizonian :cheer2:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Dan. Have fun here.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard from a fellow Arizonan!
:yo::yo:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## drenalinAZ (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hi too*

I just entered the sport two months ago with the purchase of the mathews drenaline. 

Good to see there are some AZ people here


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome from Queen Creek


----------



## Kevin M (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome from Gilbert.


----------



## mihuntn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome from Surprise....:darkbeer:


----------



## Desert_Ram (Mar 27, 2007)

*welcome*

Welcome,
I am from kingman this site is awesome come into chat sometime lots of great ppl there also thats where u will find me most all the time :darkbeer:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

